# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  From the Vail Newspaper.  You can purchase a parking spot for $500,000!  Been to Vail Village several times and not sure that I would pay $500,000 for a parking spot :)  Rental VailPremium PARKING SPO

## griemersma

From the Vail Newspaper.  You can purchase a parking spot for $500,000!  Been to Vail Village several times and not sure that I would pay $500,000 for a parking spot :)

  Rental Vail
Premium PARKING SPOT for sale in the Founder's Garage in Vail Village, steps from the Vista Bahn, $500,000.

----------


## rivertrash

My wife has been here in Beaver Creek for the last week and told me about this when I arrived today.  She says the current "going rate" for such a space is only $325,000 - $350,000.  $500,000 is considered overpriced.

----------


## MIke R

uh....its Vail....

end of story...

any questions?

----------


## JoshA

Park at Vail pass and do the Commando run. Saves on lift tickets as well.

----------


## MIke R

yep............for real skiers only though..

one piece bunny outfits etc need not apply...LOL

----------

